

Ask HN: I want to make a web app: What problem do you need solved? - joubee

I want to make a web app so am interested to hear what problems you&#x27;d like me to try and solve :)
======
ljsocal
I'd love to have an app that would tell me what's happening near me right now.
It would filter out everything except the topics/events that I'm interested
in. With the app, if I find I have some time available, I would know what
options I have available.

------
guhuifeng
Too big question.

~~~
joubee
it depends on how you frame it. I just want to know the problem(s) that you
find infuriating or lacking in your day to day that could be solved with a web
based app.

It's different for everyone of course. I have just finished a contract and am
looking for something fun to make while I take a few months off - so I'm
interested in anything and everything :)

